# Wolfstraum Bragg



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000">_*Okay Lee & Kristi ~ I've waited two days for you two to post a bragg.. so I'm going to!!

CONGRATULATIONS to Kristi & Hexe v. Wolfstraum for earning their BH on Friday. From what I've heard... it was an excellent performance!!! *_</span>


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

<span style="color: #000099"> * I know, Lynn.. what are they waiting for!! 

Big congrats you two on earning your Bh... * </span>


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

YEA!!!! Kristi!! 

Huge congrats!! 

I heard you guys did awesome!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats Kristi and Hexe!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats Kristi & Hexe, great job!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Kristi and Lee!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG guys!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is Kristi the gal you introduced me to? I was in trialing mode so don't remember much else.









Good to get to talk to you on Saturday. Hope you guys had a safe trip home.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kristi did a super super job!!! For a first time handler she and Hexe looked like troopers! I am super duper proud of them! 

Kristi WILL post pictures someone took - of course, me with a D90, a Sony 717 and a pocket sony didn't get diddley!!!! duhhhh!








Kristy! On to the Schh1!

Lee









PS - Yes, Lisa, that was Kristi! And how did Sunday go???


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all, was my first time trialing a dog, I was extremely nervy and my dog knew this! I'm happy we passed but wished she would have showed as good as she usually is in training.. her obedience is usually 10x better, but that's my fault for being so nervous. She didn't do poorly by any means, but I just know she is capable of better.
Reinhold was great and we got a nice critique, everyone at OG Buckeye was friendly and helpful! 
The field was kinda a mess, and we did our halt in a puddle and she was really slow to sit. She also went straight to the finish on the recall, I also gave some help for the long down, but oh well. Next time going out Ill be more prepared (not so nervy) 
Was a good experience for both Hexe and I. 
I'm lucky to have made some great friends who've helped me along the way, and Lee especially for the best dog ever, and for getting me involved in Schutzhund. 

Lisa, yes that was me... nice to meet you and Congrats on the 2









a few candids:


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome!! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome!!! Congrats to Hexe and Kristi... Love hearing news of the Wolfstraum gang... 

Ikon's great, going thru that brat stage... *sigh* very trying for elder members of the pack, but he is always gentle with Jonah our very weak elder lab which amazes us both. I've ALMOST recovered from his one hour of AWOL a few weeks ago. 

Hexe's great for showing folks that a GOOD GSD can do it all.. ^5 to you both, and to Lee and Basha.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats to you!!! It is always nerve wracking the first time out. But I hear you did fine.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Kristi and Hexe, and Lee







On to the SchH1 for you guys


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great job Kristi!!You give me hope I will be able to do the same thing and look forward to WHEN you get you Sch.1!! I know Lee thinks a lot of both of you. Now if we can just get Basha and Griff bred!!


----------

